
Being everywhere is a killer feature - SwellJoe
http://www.obsceneart.com/?p=27
======
davidw
Somebody discovers the value in positive network externalities...

More here:

<http://www.dedasys.com/articles/programming_language_economics.html>

------
far33d
"I believe that a PHP application will initially get ten times the users of a
Ruby On Rails application that does the same thing. I dont have numbers to
back up this bold assertion, of course, but Im pretty sure thats the way it
will play out, unless and until Ruby On Rails is as pervasively available as
PHP (which is unlikely to ever happen)."

I don't get it. A PHP library might get more developers using it, it might be
faster, etc etc... by why would it get more users? that makes no sense.
There's no user-level barrier to entry.

~~~
SwellJoe
The article is about installable applications, rather than hosted ones. I'll
update that sentence to re-iterate that fact.

~~~
far33d
Ah. When I hear php or RoR I immediately think of hosted web apps. my bad.

